# Java Applet Problem beim einbinden in HTML



## Hakan (1. Jul 2010)

ich hab ein problem beim einbinden eines java Applet in HTML. wenn ich die HTML einbinden möchte kommt folgender fehler im Browser:

```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: SecondApplet (wrong name: rechteck/SecondApplet)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: SecondApplet (wrong name: rechteck/SecondApplet)
```

*und so sieht mein applet aus:*

```
package rechteck;

import java.applet.*;   
import java.awt.*;  

/** This applet ... */
public class SecondApplet extends Applet {
    
ColoredRect dr=new ColoredRect(30,20,300,350,Color.BLUE,Color.RED);
ColoredRect r1 = new ColoredRect(10, 10, 400, 250,Color.BLUE,Color.GREEN);   
ColoredRect r2 = new ColoredRect(20, 30, 500, 330,Color.BLUE,Color.YELLOW);
// This method displays the applet.
    @Override
    public void paint(Graphics g) {
        dr.draw(g);
	r1.draw(g);
	r2.draw(g);
    }
}
```

*und in HTML ist es wie folgt eingebunden:*

```
<html>
  <head>
    <title></title>
  </head>
  <body>
      <applet code="SecondApplet.class" width=550 height=400>            
      </applet>
  </body>
</html>
```

Also ich vermute es stimmt mit den pfaden nicht. allerdings kann ich mir nicht erklären was. Alle Dateien befinden sich im gleichen ordner.


----------



## megalomaniac (1. Jul 2010)

Der Classloader sucht die class-Datei im package "rechteck".

Versuch mal entweder die package-Angabe in der Java-Source wegzulassen, oder die class-Datei in einen Unterordner "rechteck" zu stellen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Jul 2010)

Hier steht doch alles... http://www.java-forum.org/applets/4482-verweigert-browser-anzeige-java-applets.html


----------



## Hakan (1. Jul 2010)

Danke L-ectron-X. es hat funktioniert :toll::toll::toll:


----------

